# The Ralph Rehab



## Delicious Diversity (Dec 18, 2020)

This thread is for keeping track of Ethan Ralph's addictions and drug use. Obviously the guy has problems with alcoholism, but we know he 'dabbles in' other substances as well. So let's discuss what he is believed or proven to be ingesting into his system. 


Edit: Thinking about it this can also serve as a Pillstream hype thread.


----------



## Alcoholic Anonymous (Dec 18, 2020)

So far it's documented that he's imbibed:
-Massive Amounts of Alcohol (duh)
-Xannax (Pillstream)
-Adderall (according to AdeZero)
-Copious amounts of Marijuana (prior tweets and talked about on the Killstream)
-There's murmuring of Meth use prior to the alleged incident in Tampa (rumored, I don't have or haven't heard proof of this)
-Implications of prior use of cocaine (spoken about on the Killstream iirc)

That's all I can think of off the top of my head, but it's a start.


----------



## Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake (Dec 18, 2020)

AWNING THA AAYYYYYLAWWWWGS


----------



## Insanely Retarded (Dec 18, 2020)

Alcoholic Anonymous said:


> So far it's documented that he's imbibed:
> -Massive Amounts of Alcohol (duh)
> -Xannax (Pillstream)
> -Adderall (according to AdeZero)
> ...


The firs meth claim came from @Lord Akira when Ralph talked to him after sperging at him for the Rekieta joke but before doxing him I think.
I found one post where he talks about it here but there might be others. Edit: here's the first post where he mentioned it.

Asides from all the drugs you mentioned, Ralph implied on stream a couple of months ago that he was on something other than Benzos when chat said he was high on Xanax and he said "nah you would know if I was doing Xanax", after that he made it sort of clear that he had taken something else.
Since then he has obviously been snorting something every once in a while, there has been speculation that he might be on opiates, but right now there is no way to know for sure what it is.

It is also worth remembering that one of Ralph's strangest freak outs was when he was accused of doing heroin during the stream.me era, for some reason that was one of the things that exposed him to a lot of people since he could not handle the accusation.


----------



## greadered (Dec 18, 2020)

Because of his sore throat from the meth he had to figure out a new way to consume alcohol


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Dec 18, 2020)

I thought I recalled him mentioning on a KS that he had previous done opioids/heroin but I could be remembering it differently. I don't think he's the sort of person to mainline but I could certainly see him snorting it.


----------



## Delicious Diversity (Dec 18, 2020)

Alcoholic Anonymous said:


> -Copious amounts of Marijuana (prior tweets and talked about on the Killstream)


Ah yes, the 'purple diesel' he was using to groom black girls into taking rides on the Gunt. I forgot about that.


----------



## Haru Okumura (Dec 18, 2020)

I definitely do think he took alprazolam/xanax or another similar benzo the other night.  He wasn't drinking alcohol but was getting visibly "drunker" as the stream progressed, to the point of eventually slurring his words and fighting with Warski.  The time to maximum concentration of alprazolam is around 2 hours, meaning the effect would keep increasing for that amount of time before leveling off, which is pretty consistent with him dosing right before starting the stream.


----------



## Alcoholic Anonymous (Dec 18, 2020)

Haru Okumura said:


> I definitely do think he took alprazolam/xanax or another similar benzo the other night.  He wasn't drinking alcohol but was getting visibly "drunker" as the stream progressed, to the point of eventually slurring his words and fighting with Warski.  The time to maximum concentration of alprazolam is around 2 hours, meaning the effect would keep increasing for that amount of time before leveling off, which is pretty consistent with him dosing right before starting the stream.


“GOTTA TAKE THE EDGE OFF YOU GAWDDAMN AYLAWG, RUNNIN THA KEELSCREAM IS HARD WERK.  TELL EM GAYDUR IM A MEMPHIS KANG AND THEM BROKE DICK HAVERS CANT ABORT THA RETORT”
*rattles pill bottle*


----------



## Vetti (Dec 21, 2020)

Do we really need this thread when the subject matter would be fine to discuss in the Ralph's Health thread? The title is funny but I feel like this feels sorta unnecessary.


----------



## tantric_depressive (Dec 21, 2020)

Haru Okumura said:


> I definitely do think he took alprazolam/xanax or another similar benzo the other night.  He wasn't drinking alcohol but was getting visibly "drunker" as the stream progressed, to the point of eventually slurring his words and fighting with Warski.  The time to maximum concentration of alprazolam is around 2 hours, meaning the effect would keep increasing for that amount of time before leveling off, which is pretty consistent with him dosing right before starting the stream.


People can often get testy/easily annoyed and angered during the 'hopped up' phase of an opiate high, before they settle down into the nodding out/laid-back/slurring phases.
 He could've also been on edge too during his combative phase of the stream, if he had taken benzos/xanax, and they hadn't fully kicked in yet. 
Honestly, there's many drugs that would most easily explain why an already dumb person like Ralph often goes into spirals of insanely self-owning paranoia and lowest impulse control decision making


----------



## Delicious Diversity (Dec 21, 2020)

Vetti said:


> Do we really need this thread when the subject matter would be fine to discuss in the Ralph's Health thread? The title is funny but I feel like this feels sorta unnecessary.


Well to be honest I wanted this thread to focus more on the actual substances, Ralph's behaviour while on them, and any Pillstreams that might result from them, rather than any health implications from his drug use. Also I like the name.   

However I can see there may be some crossover. You're a mod now, it's your call bud.


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Dec 21, 2020)

keep up-to-date with ethans tweets here.
his ex Faith Vickers here.
read about how ethan deals with the law here.
check on the current tampa trip here.
the thread on Matthew Vickers grandfather of the demon baby here.
stop by the thread of ethans only paid co-host here.
the gunts fling pantsu, proper op merged thanks to jannie josh here.
view the original  thread here.
get your gunt memes here.
ralphs ex co-host flamenco here.
ralphs co-host rand here.
gunt general idea thread here.
killstream guests here.
talk to the gunt thread here.
place bets and speculate on gunts health in the ralph dead pool here.
gunt video and audio sperg outs here.
the gunt report here all gunt speculation all the time here this thread.
another gunt general here.
yet anohter gunt general here.
random updates here.
ralphs ex adezero.
ralphs ex nora here.
multimedia here.
the father of Ralph here.
mother of gunt here.
bibble thread here.
questions here.
get some rare gator.
check out the jcaeser Senate election here.
answer where you were on 8/11 here.
listen to the wolfpup87 and kenny interview here.
struggle through the old thread here.
ethan arrest & revenge porn thread here.
killstream chillstream productions thread here.
ethan and substance use here.


ralph is a better host on drugs and drink, likely due to his lack of a personality.


----------



## naught (Dec 21, 2020)

Cool another thread that'll get lost, Ralph is a tubby pill addict and alcoholic pothead.

Source Ralph


----------



## tantric_depressive (Dec 21, 2020)

death of chans said:


> keep up-to-date with ethans tweets here.
> his ex Faith Vickers here.
> read about how ethan deals with the law here.
> check on the current tampa trip here.
> ...


If there's ever a Gunts & Goblins tabletop game, I hope you're involved in it's creation.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Dec 21, 2020)

aNOnLLC. said:


> Cool another thread that'll get lost, Ralph is a tubby pill addict and alcoholic pothead.
> 
> Source Ralph


While he likes to use anything he can get his hooves on, it's probably not the best idea for now (other than booze, which he certainly will) while awaiting a court date.


----------



## Vetti (Dec 21, 2020)

Delicious Diversity said:


> Well to be honest I wanted this thread to focus more on the actual substances, Ralph's behaviour while on them, and any Pillstreams that might result from them, rather than any health implications from his drug use. Also I like the name.
> 
> However I can see there may be some crossover. You're a mod now, it's your call bud.


I'm not going to make a decision for you but Pillstream discussion would fit neatly in this thread pertaining to the Killstream show itself so my case still stands that this thread is just a bit unneeded.


----------



## FakeNewsAnchor (Dec 21, 2020)

Vetti said:


> Do we really need this thread when the subject matter would be fine to discuss in the Ralph's Health thread? The title is funny but I feel like this feels sorta unnecessary.


A mod for 2 hours and he's already genociding threads.


----------

